# Venison



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 16, 2020)

Well this venison loin turned out really good.  This was some of the best tasting  venison I have had in long time.  Sous Vide at 125 for 2 hours.  Dried and seasoned with garlic salt pepper.  Seared30 seconds a side.


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 16, 2020)

looks fantastic


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 16, 2020)

Yes sir I'd hit that. Beautiful plate


----------



## SmokinGame (Dec 16, 2020)

Yum! Looks really good. Nice job.


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 16, 2020)

And that is the perfect way to cook wild game loins.    

I can only wish my Grandparents and their siblings, who ate a considerable amount of wild game, could have explored sous vide.  One Grandpa had a dairy farm in the late 30's,  and because they had an ice house he was a notorious poacher selling venison and Antelope on the side until after WWII


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 16, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> And that is the perfect way to cook wild game loins.
> 
> I can only wish my Grandparents and their siblings, who ate a considerable amount of wild game, could have explored sous vide.  One Grandpa had a dairy farm in the late 30's,  and because they had an ice house he was a notorious poacher selling venison and Antelope on the side until after WWII


I come from a family of Dairy farmers.


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 16, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> I come from a family of Dairy farmers.


Small world. My Grandma was born one month earlier than Bonnie Parker and was a high school graduate..., her penmanship was stellar.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 16, 2020)

Looks great Brian! It looks perfectly done!

Ryan


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 16, 2020)

Very nice Brian! Looks to be cooked perfect! I love venison!


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 17, 2020)

Nice work, looks pretty tasty!


----------



## kentucky fisherman (Dec 17, 2020)

I'm not doing SV yet, but I understand the concept. If it keeps you from overcooking and drying out venison, then it's gotta be a step forward. Your plate looks wonderful.


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 18, 2020)

Very nice plate! YUM!

I've said it before, and I'll keep on saying it...sous vide is the absolute best way to prepare wild game. Period....especially the steak cuts!


----------

